# Nissan Almera Navigation Project



## Bomkron (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys, first time posting on this board. I'm coming up with the starting idea's for my Navigation project in my spec V. As some of you are aware, the Nissan Almera in europe has an option for a DVD navigation system that would fit in our sentra. I've already found out that the unit will indeed fit just fine but theres one problem that i'm hoping this board can help me solve...

The Navigation software used for this unit is made to be used strictly in europe. I need to find out if there is anyway of programming the Navigation software to Nissan's American version. I'm hoping the platforms are the same both here and in europe but i don't know for sure. If this is impossible, I will have to figure out how to fit the Navigation set-up from an American car into the Almera mold...a headache I really don't want to deal with unless I absolutely have to.

If anyone has any experience with this sort of thing, any information you can get me would be greatly appreciated.

Here's a pic of the Almera Navigation:


----------

